# Please help. Cel 0608 and 0201. Tried almost everything.



## Artdoesart (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok thanks for looking. 

My maxima had a real rough start, so rough originally I thought I had run out of gas. When I got it started I could immediately tell the car was down on power and not firing on all cylinders. Idle was rough and acceleration was sluggish. Eventually the cel went on. 

I ran the code and originally got 0608 which is "cylinder 1 misfire" so I went to the parts store and bought a new ignition cool for cylinder 1 (when looking at the engine from the number, upper right near intake manifold). I went ahead and bought new spark plugs (6). 

So I installed the coil and new plugs. I noticed when pulling the plug from cyl 1 that it was still very wet which made sense since the problem was coming from there and figured it wasn't firing. 

I went for a test spin same problem and same codes appeared. 0201 and 0608. So just to do some process of elimination I took another coil and swapped it into cyl 1 to make sure it wasn't the coil (maybe the new one was bad???) so I did that gave it a test run and same deal after clearing the codes I got back a 0608 but no 0201. But I am confused. 

I have heard it could be the injector but if that's the case why was the injector wet when I first pulled it apart??? Any ideas? I do not believe the plugs or the coil are the culprit. I have looked on many forums and have come to the same conclusion please help before I am left with no choice but to visit the local repair shop sbd get bent over. 

Thanks for looking and your help. 

FYI 1998 Nissan Maxima


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The injector could be leaking down...which could be confirmed with a fuel pressure leakdown test. It's possible, though, that the fuel that was entering the cylinder and not being burned washed down the cylinder wall. What I would do is do a dry compression test, and, if the compression is lower than the manufacturer's spec, do a wet compression test. If the compression is good, I would then do a fuel pressure leakdown test.


----------



## Artdoesart (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks. So your saying it could be the injector then??? If the tests show irregularities?


----------

